# PIN MONEY



## cyberdigger (Apr 4, 2009)

I was cleaning out the attic today, getting ready to move, when I stumbled upon a box of bottles that I had forgotten about.. I was wondering what had happened to some of them, like this one.. thought I'd given it away or something.. anyway it simply says "pin money" and "4 oz".. what do you suppose that means??


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2009)

The Pin Money pickle factory.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 4, 2009)

When I was in High School, I worked at a bowling alley setting pins by hand - no automated machines.  The bowlers had a jar for "_*pin money*_" for the setters.  Only got hit a couple of times, but made good money in tips.  Did it for about a year and a half...Ron


----------



## Dugout (Apr 5, 2009)

Isn't it funny how you can loose, or hide a box of bottles. And when you find them it's sorta fun all over again!       Renee`


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Really think this was a pickle,I have 2 larger sized examples,one with a flared lip and one with a early screw top.My most prized example for this company is a wooden pail marked 'Pin money Pickles, Pin money Brands,Richmond Virginia,Sweet mixed.".Lid is marked 1 gallon.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2009)

I dug this up in the mid 90's, along with literally hundreds of other unembossed pickles (relishes, horseradishes, etc) so I thought this was a glass maker's clever idea of having some nice Victorian girl use the bottle to save her Indian head pennies to buy a splendid set of pins.. you know for dressmaking.. perhaps my imagination is slightly overactive, but I must admit I'm almost disappointed that there was a pickle factory by this name! 
 I don't think I want to sell it, but the right offer could change this pinhead's mind![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2009)

A  Gangsta product


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Sloughduck - sounds cool, post a pic

 Cyber - I'm pretty sure in one of my old ABGC mags Tom Caniff's Fruit Jar Rambles section had an article on these jars, I'll see if I can find it and yes I recall they did get a lot of secondary use, intentional by the maker or not!


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok,here a picture.I hope,Nope file to large,Help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Well lets try this again.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea I did it.I had to replace the band on the bottom,but the rest is original.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Well lets see if I can do this again.These are the 16 oz. size pin money pickles.With the 2 mouth finishes


----------



## woody (Apr 7, 2009)

No stopping him now...........LOL

 That SCA example on the left is very nice.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah Hah,A small flared lip example.Well now I have to have one of these.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 7, 2009)

I was thinking about the glass insert as I was uploading the pics.The flared lip example has a ledge for a glass insert,now I have to find one of those.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 7, 2009)

> nice Victorian girl use the bottle to save her Indian head pennies


 
 A month ago at work, I was running the cash register and a woman was getting change out of her purse, a quarter, a dime, some pennies.
 One of the pennies was a 1906 Indian head cent.  No foolin'.  Of course I traded a copper-coated zinc cent for the Indian head. I guess I'm the only one who notices old coins in change...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, but you are NOT the only one!![] I have a keen eye (and ear) for old coinage, and frequently bug the cashier about switching coins with me.. and old bills as well.. I can hear the jingle of a silver quarter from across the store.. my heyday was when I was a little tyke and my grandmother worked in a book store.. I spent many days there and got to sort through the change in the register every time.. and good ol' Nana paid for the swaps![]


----------



## Pinmoney (Jan 24, 2011)

Pin Money Pickles was my great-grandmother's business. According to family lore, in order to earn "Pin Money", she made pickles from a recipe handed down from her grandmother. She sold the pickles at county markets and to friends and neighbors; building her little enterprise into a business that provided a variety of pickle products throughout the country. Pin Money Pickles was sold after she passed away around 1930. Pickles marketed as Pin Money were sold into the 1960's by a company located in Mass. but are no longer available to my knowledge.
 I would love to see anything associated with Pin Money Pickles.


----------



## glass man (Jan 24, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!! THANKS FOR THE GREAT INFO!....JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 24, 2011)

Now that is cool!  Charlies big imagination was just about right...


----------



## whittled (Jan 24, 2011)

> I can hear the jingle of a silver quarter from across the store..


 So true, totally different sound. I sometimes feel guilty when I here it being given to me.


----------



## woody (Jan 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Pinmoney
> 
> Pin Money Pickles was my great-grandmother's business. According to family lore, in order to earn "Pin Money", she made pickles from a recipe handed down from her grandmother. She sold the pickles at county markets and to friends and neighbors; building her little enterprise into a business that provided a variety of pickle products throughout the country. Pin Money Pickles was sold after she passed away around 1930. Pickles marketed as Pin Money were sold into the 1960's by a company located in Mass. but are no longer available to my knowledge.
> I would love to see anything associated with Pin Money Pickles.


 
 Do you have her recipe she used to make the pickles???
 If so I would like to have it.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 24, 2011)

Talking about silver.When I was in first or second grade, my mother started giving me quarters for lunch that sounded different.Well, my teacher somehow found out.For a good three or four weeks, she would exchange my silver quarters for her regular quarters.I never thought much about it till I was much older.Come to find out, my dad had lost his job and my mother was giving me silver quarters that her grandmother had given her.This was in the early seventies.This was right around the same time my mother sold a beatiful pontiled umbrella ink for $500.00.It was purple.It`s funny the things you remember when you were a child.I remember that bottle because the color reminded me of candy.It looked good enough to eat...[]I so wish I still had that bottle.[]


----------



## bazookadoe (May 21, 2011)

I found your post while googling 'Pin Money Pickle crate'.  I got one this afternoon at an auction.  It's quite old with mention of not having the best until you've had Pin Money and unusual 'excelience' - the misspelling is the crate's, not my own.  Any interest in it?  It also cites Richmond, VA and E.G. Kidd so it's clearly a Virginia original.

 Dori


----------



## sloughduck (May 27, 2011)

How about a picture?


----------



## farmerdan (May 27, 2011)

When I was a kid my best buddy had one of those - the 16 oz with the flared lip. I think it came out of the big ol' brick cistern we (partially) dug out. It was on the grounds of the Gillette (razor blade fame) house estate. Ton of stuff came outta that pit! Too bad the 'dozers got there before we ever got it finished..... We always wondered what "pin money" meant......kinda funny to find out nearly 25 years later.   []

 Farmer


----------



## Pinmoney (Oct 16, 2011)

Sadly, the family does not have a recipe; however, you might check Cooks.com that provides a Pin Money Pickles recipe. I don't know the recipe's provinence but I think I am going to give it a try.


----------

